# Telephonic Interview from a German Company



## raghu112 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi All,

I have got a telephonic interview call from a German company( Im now in India). Im little nervous how to handle it with my little German(A2) ,although the main requirement is having fluent english. I researched about the company in the internet and tried to get any interview qns that they might ask but not much info about it in Internet.I have few qns 

1) If one of the requirements is fluent english still they interview in german?
2)They said it is a short conversation , what questions might they ask?
3) Some tips from you from hello to goodbye.
4) Apart from all these, this Same interview which has to be completed last friday only got postponed to this monday again they mailed saying that interviewer is ill and they will take it on next monday.. Will these many postpones happen with a German company!! I becoming more nervous due to this delay.

People please give your valuable suggestions for me.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

raghu112 said:


> People please give your valuable suggestions for me.


Don't mention the war.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It's really hard to know what to expect, especially with no information about what type of company and how you got the interview. Assuming this is a company to which you applied for a job, I would expect questions about your qualifications and interest in the job.

If the job is in Germany, then yes, I imagine they might conduct the interview in German, or in both languages if the job requires English. However, there is a bit difference between a job that requires good English and one, say, teaching English.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## raghu112 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi Bev, It is a software company which does retargeting ads. I got the interview by applying in their company's website. Most of the things match my profile ,so they said their head of software developement want a quick chat me.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

raghu112 said:


> Hi Bev, It is a software company which does retargeting ads. I got the interview by applying in their company's website. Most of the things match my profile ,so they said their head of software developement want a quick chat me.


If you stated in your application that your level of German is still basic, they will not conduct an interview in German. They might ask you to say a few sentences to see where you are with your language skills.

Have a few questions of your own ready. Write them down or you might forget when the inevitable question "Do you have any questions?" comes along.

I always have about ten questions written down because a lot of them might be answered during the interview and it's good to have two or three left over to actually ask.

Nothing is worse than saying that you have no questions because it makes you look disinterested.

Good luck!


----------



## liju84 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi Raghu,
Can you share your skillset and experience?


----------

